# Biometrics



## el_ninj0 (10 June 2005)

Due to this article

http://australianit.news.com.au/articles/0,7204,15569100%5E15319%5E%5Enbv%5E,00.html 
I thought it might be interesting if we had some kind of a list of all the biometrics
companies listed on the ASX. So if anyone knows some that they have been
following over the past few months/weeks/years, please post them in here and your thoughts on them.

Thanks


----------



## el_ninj0 (12 June 2005)

BIX -
Currently on 4.5cps, looks like an on going down trend on this security. Its currently only at .5 of a cent above its lowest share price ever, which was reached not long ago.

BNO -

Currently at 14cps, was doing well until around december last year, when they received an extension on there Federal Grant. They are mostly focused on biotechnology in the field of research and drugs, but I thought they were werth a mention also.

BTC -

Private equity fund manager, there pretty blank financially, not much to go on. They are full invested in life science australian companies. Probably one to hold for the future and let sit for 20 years.

Any others out there?

el_ninj0 looks blankly into oblivion...


----------



## mime (12 June 2005)

I'm assuming Biometrics are pharmaceuticals.

This is going to sound negative but I think pharmaceuticals are doom because of the free trade agreement with the US and the little Aussie companys won't be able to compete because of their lack of financial resources.

I havn't researched much but that's what I think is going to happen to our bio tech stocks.    

I could be wrong though.


----------



## serp (12 June 2005)

Got any more information on BIX el nino?


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 June 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> I'm assuming Biometrics are pharmaceuticals.
> 
> This is going to sound negative but I think pharmaceuticals are doom because of the free trade agreement with the US and the little Aussie companys won't be able to compete because of their lack of financial resources.
> 
> ...




Biometrics arnt pharmaceuticals. Biometrics is a compilation of devices such as finger print scanning, retinal scanning and facial recognition technologies.


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 June 2005)

serp said:
			
		

> Got any more information on BIX el nino?




Not really much else, I would post the chart for BIX, however, I cant figure out this crazy image insertion thing joe has going here..... *hint* how do i post an image....


----------



## Porper (13 June 2005)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Not really much else, I would post the chart for BIX, however, I cant figure out this crazy image insertion thing joe has going here..... *hint* how do i post an image....




Just click on reply, 2 boxes will open, the lower one is headed "additional options", just click on "manage attachments", and you are off, find your file, add it and you are done.


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 June 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> Just click on reply, 2 boxes will open, the lower one is headed "additional options", just click on "manage attachments", and you are off, find your file, add it and you are done.




Thanks Porper;

Here goes nothing....


----------



## mime (13 June 2005)

So they are hardware? That's ok. As long as it's not intellectual property.


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 June 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> So they are hardware? That's ok. As long as it's not intellectual property.




Yes hardware devices. Personally I beleive BioTechnology is the way of the future for security, and security will become more desired throughout the world as up coming countries seek to secure there companies and their nations information.

If anyone else knows any other stocks that deal in biotechnology, please post them here as I would like to do alot more research within this area. Its going to be a massive industry in the coming years.


----------



## Siraitken (16 March 2007)

Hey everyone at ASF

Just curious at to know if anyone has heard anymore about BIX's future developments?

They mention in their last report about opportunities for transition into the provision of private hospitals, aged care and healthcare related services.

What are ppl's opinions on this move and how would this effect the share price?

El_ninj0 and Mime are you still following this stock?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TheAbyss (16 March 2007)

Dont know much about them sorry. 

One to add into the watch list might be BQT. They are building up some good sales at the moment. Their announcements are somewhat limited because of agreements with resellers in various countries which means they dont post dollar values relating to their sales announcmements just an overview of the sale made.

Recommend some research is done on BQT if Biometrics are of interest.


----------



## Siraitken (17 March 2007)

Thanks Abyss

I am quite interested in Bio Tech stocks, I have brushed over BQT but will look into them further.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Siraitken (21 April 2007)

Anyone know whats happening with the trading halt?

Seems like its taking a while...

Dave


----------

